# 100 years of Dutch airforce (KLu)



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

The Dutch airforce is a century old and was celebrated at the Volkel airbase.
I was with my two sons, so was not really there for the pictures, had to divide my attention between aircraft and my 4 year old son. I could not get real close to the runway with the boys as it was way to crowded (220,000 people visited the place). Still, I hope you enjoy my little selection of pictures I took.

We got bad weather in the morning with heavy rain, but later in the morning it improved, the sun started to shine and I even got sun-burned.

First: The Red Arrows, an Mi-24, a Dragon Rapide, Anson and Our Duke of Brabant (B-25) escoted by Prince Bernhard's Spitfire.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

Next set: Dutch display team, F-16 and Apache helicopter, tankers, F-16's Apaches and Chinook.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

Belgian F-16,
Finish F-18,
Frecce tricolore, the famous Italian aerobatics formation,
Saab Grippen,
Patrouile Swiss
French Mirage 2000N's
Dutch DC-10 tanker.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shots Marcel!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 16, 2013)

woah awesome pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Beaut pics Marcel, and great to see a 'Drag Rap' and 'Annie' back in the skies.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like a great show to go along with great pics! I'm glad you guys still have that F-16 painted with the orange lion. That's up there with one of the best schemes of all time in my books.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with Catch on that paint scheme! very cool airshow. 220,000 people!!! Thats a good size!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree, I love the 2 x F-16's with the really cool painted bottoms.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2013)

I did not see the lion in the F-16 until I read Cory's post. I thought it was digital camo.  Great stuff Marcel.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome pics Marcel! I'm a fan of the B-25 in that colour scheme. Oddly enough I'm reading a book about an Aussie groundcrew member of 18 squadron at the moment, coolness


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Beaut pics Marcel, and great to see a 'Drag Rap' and 'Annie' back in the skies.



Echo that! 

Congratulations to the Dutch Air Force on their centenary! 

Btw, New Zealand received it's first military aircraft 100 years ago this year too: A Bleriot XI-2 named 'Britannia'. Received as a gift from Britain to encourage military aviation in NZ, It failed to win authorities over and was offered back to the RFC when WW I broke out.
Only 10 years later did we finally establish the 'New Zealand Permanent Air Force' (NZPAF) - renamed RNZAF in 1937.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Beaut pics Marcel, and great to see a 'Drag Rap' and 'Annie' back in the skies.


Yup, with all the jet-violence, the Rapide was the star of the show in my book. I don't fancy that crossing-around-with-your-hair-on-fire, my heart lies with the props.



Njaco said:


> I agree with Catch on that paint scheme! very cool airshow. 220,000 people!!! Thats a good size!!


Way too much. Took me 2,5 hours only to get of the parking lot.But well, anything for the kids 




vikingBerserker said:


> I agree, I love the 2 x F-16's with the really cool painted bottoms.


Which second do you mean? The Belgian one?

btw, the tail paintings were great, too:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2013)

Marcel, for someone who was "no there for pictures" you did a damn fine job! To me, you have some serious camera skills brother! One question: Who brought the HIND?


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Not Hungarian in any case Jim. Could be Slovak?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2013)

great shots Marcel


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Marcel, for someone who was "no there for pictures" you did a damn fine job! To me, you have some serious camera skills brother! One question: Who brought the HIND?


 thanks.
Well, normally I would have gotten up to the flight-line, to get the real killer shots. And on a day like these I usually make around 800 pics. Now I only got a 150 or so, mainly keeping an eye on Kiran, 4 years old, playing at my feet. I was also rather far away, all the way at the back, where it was less crowded. I'm glad my lens is rather good. And my flare-shots quite often missed the mark, because of distraction.

The Mi-24 was from the Czech republic.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Cheers Marcel -thought so afterwards!


----------



## Ruud (Jun 17, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd KLu! Nice pictures Marcel, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 19, 2013)

Very nice Marcel; from your pics it looks like it was a good show.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2013)

Those fins are awesome! - and yes I meant the Belgian one too.


----------

